# mechanische oder hydraulische scheibenbremse?



## triangle (16. Juli 2006)

tach !

ich will mir ne scheibenbremse zulegen und sehe hier gerade die preise. da sind die mechanischen scheibenbremsen bedeutend billiger und ja auch wohl leichter zu warten! lohnt sich das wirklich mehr geld für eine hydraulische bremse zu investieren? was sagt ihr dazu?

mfg triangle


----------



## bofh (16. Juli 2006)

Mit mechanischen Scheibenbremsen holst Du Dir die Nachteile von Seilzug- UND Scheibenbremsen ins Haus. Wenn Seilzug, dann Felgenbremse, wenn Scheibenbremse, dann hydraulisch - es sei denn, es gibt einen absolut zwingenden Grund, zB. eine Radreise durch Ostsibirien und keine Möglichkeit, eine Felgenbremse ans Rad zu bauen  oder eine absolute finanzielle Notsituation, die keine hydraulische Scheibenbremse zuläßt.

Hth,
E.:wq​PS: Was hat das eigentlich mit der Anzahl der Gänge zu tun, speziell wenn's nur einer ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HB76 (16. Juli 2006)

hydraulisch is ja klar


----------



## streetmensch (16. Juli 2006)

Hydraulik!!!


----------



## J-CooP (16. Juli 2006)

Die BB7 von Avid kann sicher mit sehr vielen hydraulischen mithalten - allerdings auch beim Preis. Wenn du dir aber das ganze Hydraulikgesudel sparern willst, ist sie sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## ChrisKing (19. Juli 2006)

Jo, die BB7 is auch die einzige menanische Scheibenbremse am Markt die mit den hydraulischen mithalten kann. Ich fahr sie selbst an meinem Trial-MTB mit 203mm Scheibe, XTR Hebel und Zug/Aussenhülle. Und die zieht wie sau! Besser als jede Magura oder Hope Scheibenbremse, die ich bis jetz gefahren bin! Die lässt sich kinderleicht einstellen und ist günstiger als die Konkurrenz. Allerdings kommts auch drauf an, in welchem Bereich man die fährt. Den in Sachen Standfestigkeit kann eine mech. Bremse natürlich mit den hydraulischen nicht mithalten. Also für DH und Co. ist die Avid nich zu empfehlen. Für alle anderen Disziplinen reicht die alle mal. Man sollte aber mind. eine 185 oder gleich die 203mm Scheiben nehmen.
Falls Interesse besteht, ich hätte noch eine zu verkaufen, siehe Signatur.

Chris


----------



## --dig-- (21. Juli 2006)

ich habe gestern bei stadler fÃ¼r 179â¬ zwei hydraulische scheibenbremsen gekauft(hayes nine 203mm)... da kosten zwei bb5 +  bremshebel fast genauso viel.

...Ã¼ber hayes mechanisch sprechen wir lieber nicht.


----------



## roesli (24. Juli 2006)

Gegen eine gute mechanische Scheibenbremse ist nichts einzuwenden.

Ausser, dass es das nur von Avid gibt. 

Die meisten mechanischen Discs kranken an hohen Handkräften und tiefer Bremsleistung, da gehören Shimanos mechanische genauso dazu wie die Fabrikate von Grimeca, Hayes oder Formula. Von fernöstlichen NoName-Bremsen will ich mal gar nicht reden  

Mit der BB7 von Avid ziehst Du allerdings einen Trumpf. Die Bremse hat eine hohe ausfallsicherheit (im Gegensatz zu den vielen hydraulischen Scheiben....), lässt sich ohne viel Spezialwissen einstellen und warten und besitzt als eine der wenigen Bremsen am Markt eine Einstellfunktion zur Minderung der berüchtigten Schleifgeräusche. Die BB5 bremst in etwa gleich gut, doch du verzichtest auf die werkzeuglose Einstellbarkeit der Bremspads. Nachteile: mechanische Scheibenbremsen bauen generell recht breit und da machen die Avids keine Ausnahme. Und die Avid ist weder billiger noch leichter als eine hydraulische Disc.


----------



## ChrisKing (25. Juli 2006)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> Gegen eine gute mechanische Scheibenbremse ist nichts einzuwenden.
> 
> Ausser, dass es das nur von Avid gibt.
> 
> ...



Türlich! Eine 210er Louise FR beispielsweise kostet 190 Euro, eine Avid 203mm kostet etwa 100 Euro (bei chainreactioncycles gabs die vor kurzem auch mal für etwa 85 Euro). Wenn man nich grad Nokon Züge und XTR Hebel nimmt, kommt man mit der Avid gute 50 Euro billiger weg.


----------



## singlestoph (25. Juli 2006)

vermeintlich leichtere mechanische bremsen kommt vorallem davon, dass da kein hebel dabei ist


weitere vorteile kein abreissen oder abschmelzen des bremszuges

schleiffen ist nicht bei den bb7 auch bei der deore ...

die bb7 hab ich eben bei einem alpencross getestet (6 tage mit achim zahn von martigny nach nizza)

in 160mm mit nokon-zügen (sehr wichtig für den geilen druckpunkt) mit xtr centerlock scheiben und dt240s singlespeed nabe hinten 240s vorn

da gabs kein fading, kein schleiffen, quitschen nur mit nasser scheibe und der belagsverschleiss hält sich auch in grenzen

nach 15000hm nicht mal die hälfte runter

und ich bin wirklich überall wo man irgendwie fahren konnte gefahren auch fallline über weglose wiesen hinunter mit dauernd gezogenen bremsen

ich trau der mechanischen deore ähnliche leistungen zu vielleicht nicht so hohe maximale bremskraft, vielleicht teste ich die auch mal im gebirge







bilder und text gibts da http://www.eingangrad.de/wbb/thread.php?threadid=7643
http://www.eingangrad.de/wbb/thread.php?threadid=7760

alle bilder da
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

s


----------



## J-CooP (25. Juli 2006)

Ich fahre sie inzwischen auch seit fast einem Jahr, nachdem Magura Louise und Formula Oro versagt haben. Nur die Deore 525 von Shimano war genauso pflegeleicht.

Zum Belagsverschleiß ist mir aufgefallen, dass dieser bei Nässe am Hinterrad extrem ansteigt. Das ist aber kein Problem der BB7 allein, sondern aller Discs, die ich bislang hatte.
Ich vermute, das liegt am aufgewirbelten Dreck, von dem die Vorderbremse nahezu verschont wird. Besonders extrem ist es hier bei uns im märkischen Sand.
Auf der letzten Schlammtour mußte ich hinten mehrmals die Beläge nachstellen, obwohl ich zum Schluß schon garnicht mehr hinten gebremst habe. Jedenfalls waren die nahezu neuen Swissstop Beläge nach einer Tour fast weg. Aber bei der BB7 merkt man das weingstens. Bei einer selbstnachstellenden Bremse würde man plötzlich und unerwartet mit Stahl auf Stahl bremsen.

Wer also oft im Modder unterwegs ist, dem rate ich ehr zu Felgenbremsen (am besten HS33 mit Ceramicfelgen), denn billig sind die Disc-Beläge ja leider nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jörgl (1. August 2006)

Also ich kann die BB7 auch nur empfehlen..... eine wirkliche 'Sorglosbremse'! Habe die Bremse an 2 Rädern montiert, eines davon ein SSP. Die Nokons sind allerdings Pflicht!





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## badbushido (10. August 2006)

Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit der Interloc Dual Banger?






[/url][/IMG]

mehr


----------



## singlestoph (19. August 2006)

http://www.interlocracing.com/contactus.html

eher unwahrscheinlich dass die hier einer fährt

wird ausser in spanien gar nicht vertrieben

müsste jemand schon in den usa bestellt haben


.....



da fragt sich dann schon wesshalb wenn es ja ansich taugliche bremsen im handel gibt und die branche ja so schon skeptisch ist (nicht nur die leute in de foren

der markt für mechanische high scheibenbremsen ist wahrscheilich noch kleiner als der für singlespeed teile


----------



## badbushido (21. August 2006)

singlestoph schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.interlocracing.com/contactus.html
> 
> 
> müsste jemand schon in den usa bestellt haben



Naja wäre nicht das erste mal dass einer unserer Gemeinde ein Fahrradteil aus Übersee bestellt.
Die Interloc wäre farblich besser für ein Moots z. B., ausserdem hat sie zwei Kolben. Leider gibt es keine Rennradversion, soll aber in Planung sein.

Ich habe jetzt auch eine Avid. 1 A Bremse, sehr bissig. Fast besser als meine Martas






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## CheesyNacho (23. Mai 2011)

triangle schrieb:


> tach !
> 
> ich will mir ne scheibenbremse zulegen und sehe hier gerade die preise. da sind die mechanischen scheibenbremsen bedeutend billiger und ja auch wohl leichter zu warten! lohnt sich das wirklich mehr geld für eine hydraulische bremse zu investieren? was sagt ihr dazu?
> 
> mfg triangle



Klar Hydraulische halten länger bremsen besser und haben kurzeren bremsweg und ja lont sich


----------



## LF-X (23. Mai 2011)

hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Hayes MX4?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cookiedealer (23. Mai 2011)

nö fahr an meinem rennhobel die hayes 9 die packt wie sau zu der mx4 kann ich leider nix sagen...


----------



## LF-X (23. Mai 2011)

jo - die ist aber hydraulisch. will an meinem 2. Bike mal ne mechanische ausprobieren (momentan V-Brake). Die MX4 gibt es recht günstig.


----------



## RazorRamon (23. Mai 2011)

Dass hydraulische Scheibenbremsen Vorteile haben, liegt auf der Hand. Bessere Bremsleistung, bessere Dosierbarkeit, genau die Gründe, warum es zwar schon mal mechanische Scheibenbremsen an leichten Motorrädern gab (z.B. Kawasaki Z 200), diese aber da wohl ausgestorben sind. 

Aber ............................. es geht hier um Fahrräder. Da braucht man einfach keine maximale Bremsleistung bei geringster Handkraft. És gilt ja nicht hunderte von Kilos zu verzögern. 

Ich habe ein Mountainbike mit Scheibenbremsen, mechanisch. Irgend ein Modell von Tektro, ganz sicher nichts, was einem Bike-Enthusiasten mit Ahnung von der (Scheibenbrems-) Materie genügen würde, aber sicher auch kein Billig-Teil, wie es sie an Baumarkt Rädern gibt. Ich fahre nur selten mit dem Rad, aber die Bremsleistung ist mindestens so gut, wie bei einer guten V-Brake, ich denke, eher besser, und die Dosierung ist wesentlich angenehmer als bei einem Felgenkneifer. Die Anlage quietscht nicht, sondern sie gibt nur ein leicht singendes Geräusch von sich, wenn man gefühlvoll bremst. Bei Vollbremsung packt sie dagegen ohne Kompromisse zu. Für mich die beste Bremse, die ich je an einem meiner eigenen Räder genießen konnte.

Die Bremse ist für mich aber, wie ich schon andeutete, nicht das Wichtigste beim Rad (für wen schon?). Die soll zuverlässig und ausreichend Bremsen, und möglichst leicht und wartungsarm sein. Auf jeden Fall halte ich eine mechanische Scheibenbremse mittlerer Qualität für eine gute Wahl, es sei denn, für die Downhill-Wettkampfmaschine. 

Dass die ganz billigen Scheibenbremsen an den Baumarktluschen Schrott sind, weiß ich auch, aber das gilt schließlich für sämtliche Radkomponenten der Dumping-Preisklasse. 

Wer allerdings, warum auch immer, bei den Bremsen mehr als nötig investieren will, und nur mit dem Besten zufrieden ist, der muss zur Hydraulik greifen.


----------



## pebcak (23. Mai 2011)

LF-X schrieb:


> hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Hayes MX4?



Hab ich serienmässig am Stadtrad. Für die Stadt find ichs ausreichend, auf der Waldautobahn gehts auch noch, im Gelände würd ich sie nicht fahren wollen.


----------



## TRAILER (23. Mai 2011)

avid! mechanisch ist einfach besser. sind immer dicht und ölen dir nicht die scheibe und beläge voll. ziehen auch wie sau.


----------



## cookiedealer (24. Mai 2011)

also wenns dir nur um den preis geht kannste dir auch von shimano dir deore hydr. holen fahre die selbst am dirt packen gut zu bin damit sogar schon trails gefahren alles ohne probleme und soviel mehr muss man die auch net warten ich hab meine hintere 3 jahre und langsam wirds erst zeit die ma zu entlüften die kann ich echt empfehlen kosten knapp 50 ocken pro stück und sind angenehm zu fahren^^


----------



## LF-X (24. Mai 2011)

eigentlich geht es mir eher um das Gewicht.


----------



## olli (24. Mai 2011)

Ich bin Fan von mechaischen Scheibenbremsen. Auch wenn ich sagen muß, daß meine Louise FR oder die Juicy etwas bessere Bremsleistung hatte, als die BB7 oder Deore. Da ich aber häufig umbaue, ist mir das einfache System einer Seilzugbremse lieber.

Ein Nachtiel von manchen Hydraulikbremsen:
Hydraulische Bremsen ändern im Winter teilweise ganz gewaltig ihren Druckpunkt (was vor allem an den unflexibler werdenden Kolbendichtungen liegt), meine Shimano hatte im Winter noch ca. 1 cm Hebelweg. Ganz blockiert hat sie zwar nie, aber es war eher unschön zu bremsen. Seilzubremsen können im Winter allerdings einfrieren, wenn waseer zwischen Zug und Hülle kommt! Also gut pflegen!

Die Shimano mag ich übrigens noch lieber als die Avid, da sie "weicher" bremst. Liegt wohl an den originalen Belägen. Bei der SHIMANO muß man aber die Version 495 nehmen, die 416 ist absolut weich und biegt sich auf, die taugt wirklich nur für City-Bikes.


----------



## pebcak (24. Mai 2011)

LF-X schrieb:


> eigentlich geht es mir eher um das Gewicht.



Wesentlich an Gewicht wirst Du mit mechanischen auch nicht sparen.


----------



## LF-X (24. Mai 2011)

ok - da hab ich wohl zuviel hineingedacht  durch Scheibenbremsen allgemein könnte ich auf eine leichtere Gabel umsteigen. Das hat natürlich nichts mit der Bremse selbst zu tun...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRAILER (24. Mai 2011)

LF-X schrieb:


> ok - da hab ich wohl zuviel hineingedacht  durch Scheibenbremsen allgemein könnte ich auf eine leichtere Gabel umsteigen. Das hat natürlich nichts mit der Bremse selbst zu tun...



das glaube ich nicht. evtl wenn du eine lefty verbaust.
durch die einseitige belastung sind die rohre sicher dicker.
also ist im trialen so und da wir ordentlich gebremst.


----------



## LF-X (25. Mai 2011)

Hab eine ältere Axon. Die wiegt 2150g. Da geht einiges.


----------



## olli (25. Mai 2011)

Wenn Du die PRO Carbonstarrgabel von CNC Bike kaufst, gehen 1,5 kg. ))


----------



## LF-X (25. Mai 2011)

Starr ist mir auf dauer zu schmerzhaft


----------



## RazorRamon (25. Mai 2011)

LF-X schrieb:


> Starr ist mir auf dauer zu schmerzhaft


 
Es geht auch noch bequemer, als SSP zu fahren, Schaltung, Vollfederung, eventuell noch mit Elektrounterstützung. Am allerbequemsten ist es, gar nicht mehr Rad zu fahren, und nur noch hier zu lesen, und zu schreiben.

Bei SSP ist kein Platz für Weicheilichkeiten.


----------



## spaboleo (25. Mai 2011)

Ob mechanisch oder hydraulisch ist doch letzten Endes völlig Latte, wie man an einer kompetenten Bewertung im biketest Bereich sehen kann:



> (Testberichte zu Formula K 18 0)   * Formula K 18 07: betrug?*
> 
> _
> 
> ...


(Quelle)


----------



## ole88 (25. Mai 2011)

mechanisch? die frage stellt jemand ernsthaft? 
informier dich mal und nimm hydraulisch


----------



## joe.man (26. Mai 2011)

Also ich wollte mir für mein 29er auch eine BB7 zulegen, einfach um Kosten zu sparen ...... dachte ich. Als ich dann alles zusammen gerechnet habe, Bremse, Griffe, Scheiben, Adapter und was man so braucht, lag sie im Bereich einer guten Hydraulischen, vom gleichen Hersteller 

Letzten Endes habe ich mich dann für eine hydr. Tektro Auriga Pro entschieden, laut Forum soll die gar nicht schlecht sein. Komplett mit allem Pipapo für günstige 130 Ocken, klar, nigelnagelneu. 
Was soll ich sagen, habs bis heute nicht bereut ..... zugegeben, die liegt noch im Schrank und hat noch keinen Meter gemacht. Aber bald, schaun wa ma.


----------



## ohropax (26. Mai 2011)

joe.man schrieb:


> BB7 zulegen, einfach um Kosten zu sparen


 Falsche Absicht, deswegen kauft man die ganz bestimmt nicht



joe.man schrieb:


> habs bis heute nicht bereut ..... zugegeben, die liegt noch im Schrank


Hä?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe.man (26. Mai 2011)

Was sollte denn sonst für eine mechanische Scheibenbremse sprechen, außer der Preis?

Ich fahre schon seit es die ersten Maguras gab, hydraulische Scheibenbremsen und ich habe noch nie Probleme gehabt. Einfacher gehts eigentlich nicht. Selbst wenn mal die Bremse entlüften werden muss, das kann eigentlich jeder selbst machen. 
Einmal abgesehen vom Preis, was sollte für eine mechanische Bremse sprechen? Das Aussehen oder der Seilzug? Mit meiner jetzigen Bremse, bremse ich immer, wohldosiert oder auch heftig ...... mit einem Finger. Kannst du das mit Seilzug auch?

Zu der von mir gekauften, im Schrank liegenden Bremse ..... ich hab sie noch nicht montiert aber schon einmal an einem anderen Rad Probe gefahren, der erste Eindruck war sehr gut. Liefere aber auch gerne einen Bericht, wenn ich sie im Gelände getestet habe.


----------



## TRAILER (26. Mai 2011)

seilzug ist besser ausser bei downhill und so nen sachen.

+hebel ist schlichter
+einfacher zu warten
+stabiler
+keine gedichteten kolben die lecken und somit 20 euro teure bremsklötzer zerstören (streusalz usw)
+kosten
+nerven
+einstellung
+????
-angeberfaktor
naja die weiteren minututen/minusense kommen ja gleich


----------



## joe.man (26. Mai 2011)

+hebel ist schlichter => Welche denn? Also die Avids sind nicht wirklich schlicht
 +einfacher zu warten => Bestimmt nicht! Was gibt es denn bei ner hydr. zu warten, außer vielleicht mal die Luft raus lassen, wenn überhaupt? Meist stellt sich das Problem nur, wenn mann das Rad (die Bremse) auf den Kopf stellt. Das mögen sie nicht so sehr.
 +stabiler => Zugegeben, die Griffe von Avid sehen stabiler aus aber nicht wirklich hübscher
 +keine gedichteten kolben die lecken und somit 20 euro teure bremsklötzer zerstören (streusalz usw) => Mir noch nie passiert
 +kosten => Wie schon erwähnt, die BB7 ist nicht wirklich billig!
 +nerven => Brauchte ich bisher für die Bremsen nicht
 +einstellung => Bei den hydr. Avids gibt es nicht viel einzustellen, ordentlich montieren und es passt


Zumindest ist das meine Meinung. Vielleicht habe ich auch nur immer Glück gehabt mit meinen Bremsen obwohl ich schon das ein oder andere Modell gefahren habe. Aber ich gestehe, ich bin noch keine mit Seilzug gefahren, vielleicht könntest du ja auch recht haben. Die BB7 gefällt mir schon, ist irgendwie ein klein wenig puristischer, ich finde sie aber viel zu teuer


----------



## RazorRamon (26. Mai 2011)

Im Nachhinein möchte ich noch erwähnen, dass der Thread-Titel nicht ganz korrekt ist. Eine hydraulische Scheibenbremsanlage ist eigentlich auch eine mechanische Bremse, genau wie die mit dem Seilzug. Das Gegenteil wäre höchstens eine digitale, oder zumindest elektronisch gesteuerte Bremse. Aber der Fahrer muss immer noch am Hebel ziehen (also mechanisch). Auch wenn etwas übereinstimmend so bezeichnet wird, muss es ja nicht richtig sein. Und jede Bremsanlage hat nun mal eine Mechanik, auch die hydraulische.

Auch das Grundprinzip ist ja das Gleiche. Die Bremsbacken müssen die Scheibe so stark einklemmen, dass das Rad ausreichend, oder bis zum Stillstand verzögert wird. 

Bei der Hydraulik wird der Kolben durch den in der Leitung aufgebauten Druck die Bremsbacken an die Scheibe drücken, beim Seilzug geschieht dies mittels Zugkraft. Eine gute hydraulische Bremse wird man feinfühliger, steuern können. Wie hoch die maximale Bremskraft ist, dürfte eine Frage der Dimensionierung der Anlage sein. Zu wenig wäre ebenso schlecht, wie zu viel. Aber das gilt für die seilzugbetätigte Anlage ebenso. Hier ist die entsprechende Übersetzung der Hebeleien für die Kraft verantwortlich. Dass genug Bremskraft für ein Fahrrad auch mit einer Scheibenbremse mit Seilzug erreicht werden kann, ist Fakt. 

Die von mir schon mal erwähnte Kawasaki Z 200 hatte 17 PS, wog sicher ungefähr 130 Kilo leer, und mit Fahrer und Beifahrer locker an die 280 bis 300 Kilo. Das Ding musste bei Geschwindigkeiten bis bestimmt 130 km/h (bergab) mittels seilzugbetätigter Einzelscheibe vorn ausreichend verzögert werden. 

Und beim Fahrrad sollte das System nicht ausreichend sein?


----------



## ohropax (27. Mai 2011)

joe.man schrieb:


> ...... mit einem Finger. Kannst du das mit Seilzug auch?


 Vorab: Ich habe die Bremse nicht selbst am Rad, wohl aber Kollegen und ich berichte darüber, wass ich bei gemeinsamen Ausfahrten und Probefahrten erkannt habe.

Die Bremsleistung (was du wohl eher meinst ist das Verhältnis von Fingerkraft zu Verzögerung) liegt im Bereich normaler Hydros. Dabei heisst 'im Bereich' nicht im Klartext 'ja gut so ähnlich....' sondern der gesamte Bereich kann überabgedeckt werden, da das Hebelverhältnis an den Hebeln in weiten Grenzen verändert werden kann. Und natürlich gelten auch dort die Regeln der Belagwahl und Scheibengrösse. Punkt 1: Anpassbarkeit der Bissigkeit.

Punkt 2: prinzipbedingt keine Probleme mit wandernden Bremspunkten bei Kälte durch sich verändernde Festigkeits- und Reibkoeffizienten der Kolbendichtungen. Täglich Brot bei Shimano.

Punkt 3: prinzipbedingt keine Probleme mit Beläge zerstörenden undichten Dichtungen. Oft verbunden mit Punkt 2.

Punkt 4: prinzipbedingt keine Probleme mit festsitzenden Kolben und sich dadurch einstellendes Schleifen, da bei BB5/7 nur eine Seite aktuiert wird, die andere ist statisch am Bremskörper.

Punkt 5: Kompatibilität mit anderen Lenker/Bremshebelformen wie Rennlenkern gegeben.

Negativpunkt 1: Züge dürfen nicht trocken verlegt sein, sonst frieren sie im Winter ein.

Negativpunkt 2: Die Dosierbarkeit ist prinzipbedingt durch grössere Hysterese schlechter. Je nach Zughüllenwahl und Zugverlegung kann sich das von 'deutlich negativ' bis 'nur im direkten Vergleich unterscheidbar' auswirken. Ob es aber wirklich negative Auswirkungen auf die Fahrbarkeit bestimmter Strecken und Zeiten hat, wage ich zu bezweiflen. So schnell ist der ABS-Regelkreis aus Ohr/Gehirn/Hand dann doch nicht.

Also um den Kreis zu schliessen und wenns wichtig ist: 1F-Stoppies gehen.

2ct,
Marcus


----------



## ohropax (27. Mai 2011)

BTW: Ich hätte die BB schon länger gerne am eigenen Rad probiert, komme aber mit der Optik nicht klar. Die sieht für meinen Geschmach einfach K**** aus, das muss ich ganz klar zugestehen.

Ich versuche von Zeit zu Zeit, günstige Bremskörper auf Ebay zu schiessen und zu schauen, inwiefern sie zerlegbar und dann neu pulverbar sind. Laut Explo-Zeichnung sollte es gehen. Das Problem ist, dass solche Bremsen nicht günstig gebraucht zu erstehen sind, im Gegensatz bpw zu Deore*. Hat wohl seine Gründe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

